# My second rhinestone shirt done by hand!



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just wanted to share my second shirt that I done for my boutique that I own. I will be wearing it tomorrow to a Expo along with passing out my business cards. I am really getting to love doing rhinestone shirts by hand!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry if you cant see the picture, but you can click on it and get a better look!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Very cute, Tamara! I love the name of your business. So catchy!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> Very cute, Tamara! I love the name of your business. So catchy!


Thanks alot and after I posted it on Facebook I got a request for shirts for their business.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

That's great!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice job. You do know BLING is addictive, right


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

What do you mean by hand? Each little rhinestone placed by hand?


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

allhamps said:


> Nice job. You do know BLING is addictive, right


Thanks. I agree it is getting addictive.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

gotshirts2ink said:


> What do you mean by hand? Each little rhinestone placed by hand?


Yes each stone by hand using tweezers!


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

Great job & welcome to the bling community!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

stephanieblingz said:


> Great job & welcome to the bling community!


Thanks alot!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

That is a very good job and if you have repeat orders for that or anything else, you can get someone to make the template for you if you don't have that capability yourself and the templates will save you a lot of time, I guarantee it. I don't make templates for others but there are plenty of people here that do.


----------



## Sharon in KY (Sep 5, 2011)

By Hand! WoW.... I ironed on a crystal transfer and added a few extra, by hand. That took me forever. Great job.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> That is a very good job and if you have repeat orders for that or anything else, you can get someone to make the template for you if you don't have that capability yourself and the templates will save you a lot of time, I guarantee it. I don't make templates for others but there are plenty of people here that do.


Thanks and those are my plans because I think I could handle alot by hand all at the sametime!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sharon in KY said:


> By Hand! WoW.... I ironed on a crystal transfer and added a few extra, by hand. That took me forever. Great job.


Thanks and yes by hand. As far as placing it didnt take alot of time because I used a heat press instead of an iron.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow. That must have taken some time. Looks just as good or even better that cutting on the plotter
Great job


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

gotshirts2ink said:


> Wow. That must have taken some time. Looks just as good or even better that cutting on the plotter
> Great job


Thanks. Yes it took me about one hour, but didnt seem like it because I was enjoying it all at the sametime. Thats what I have loved already about doing it by hand because I can add a little extra touch.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Ok. Do you lay them out directly on the shirt then heat press or do you lay it out on transfer paper then heat press?


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

analandry said:


> Ok. Do you lay them out directly on the shirt then heat press or do you lay it out on transfer paper then heat press?


I place the stones on transfer paper, take the backing off tape and then apply to shirt using heat press.


----------



## smith316 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi, what did you use to put your rhinestones on with? I have been making mine by hand also, but found out the rhinestones are coming off in the wash, I was using a permanent fabric glue.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

smith316 said:


> Hi, what did you use to put your rhinestones on with? I have been making mine by hand also, but found out the rhinestones are coming off in the wash, I was using a permanent fabric glue.


Most of us purchase hot fix rhinestones that have a heat activated glue on the back of the rhinestone. When pressed with a heat press or home iron the glue melts and the rhinestone sticks to the fabric.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

smith316 said:


> Hi, what did you use to put your rhinestones on with? I have been making mine by hand also, but found out the rhinestones are coming off in the wash, I was using a permanent fabric glue.


I used hot fix rhinestones and applied them using a heat press.


----------



## thomaswei (Sep 22, 2011)

Cool,it'a amazing to finish this bling by hand..


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

thomaswei said:


> Cool,it'a amazing to finish this bling by hand..


Thanks and yes it is!


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Very Bling Bling! I love seeing all of the neat designs out there. Great job! Doing it by hand is not an easy task!


----------



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

allhamps said:


> Nice job. You do know BLING is addictive, right


!! Oh very! I'm a bling-a-holic! I've always loved, been drawn to and amazed by nice, bright shiny & metallic things! So, I know how addictive it can be, lol! 

I went nuts in a shoe store in Atlanta for these funky, blinged out, black, thigh high boots last Dec. Everywhere I wore them, I got so many compliments on them and women wanting to know where I got them. I told them..._*NY*_!


----------



## threadpit (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, impressive. How long will those last on the shirt? I've never worked with rhinestones before.


----------



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Just wanted to share my second shirt that I done for my boutique that I own. I will be wearing it tomorrow to a Expo along with passing out my business cards. I am really getting to love doing rhinestone shirts by hand!
> 
> View attachment 25388


That's a really beautifully *blinged* shirt! Job well done!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

RCouture said:


> Very Bling Bling! I love seeing all of the neat designs out there. Great job! Doing it by hand is not an easy task!


Thanks and I don't find it to be hard but just requires more time.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't have the patience to handset, but I love the look....very nice!


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm doing mine by hand and boy its taking a really really long time..lol..I will show it to you after I'm finished...I love doing this like you...but, after you see this you will probably laugh at me..


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lin77 said:


> I don't have the patience to handset, but I love the look....very nice!


Thanks, but everyone is different!


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Thanks, but everyone is different!


haha I am just lazy...I think they look much better handset, but I like the speed of templates. One of these days though, I will try it out.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lin77 said:


> haha I am just lazy...I think they look much better handset, but I like the speed of templates. One of these days though, I will try it out.


Yes I agree because you can add a little extra touch. Wouldnt it be great if you could use a template for speed, but still have that hand set look!


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've seen people do similar with stencils. Basically the same as a template, but just a groove for the stones to fall into instead of holes. I need to try it eventually!


----------



## BE Imprinted (May 26, 2011)

That takes time to do this by hand! Good job. The bling looks great


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

If you like what you can do by hand, don't let the time bother you. Yoou just need to find customers willing to pay what its worth to have a special, one of a kind garment. I did a butter fly one for Cathy that took almost five hours one time.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

BE Imprinted said:


> That takes time to do this by hand! Good job. The bling looks great


Yes it does, but thanks so much!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> If you like what you can do by hand, don't let the time bother you. Yoou just need to find customers willing to pay what its worth to have a special, one of a kind garment. I did a butter fly one for Cathy that took almost five hours one time.


True...Wow I have patiences, but not that much!


----------



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

Lin77 said:


> I don't have the patience to handset, but I love the look....very nice!


 Me neither! But God Bless those that do! 

Omg...LOL...Why am I suddenly seeing a hilarious *Carol Burnett "Cats In The Cradle" *skit in my head of Tim Conway starting a shirt project as a young, married man...and not finishing until _*60*_ years later! I can see Carol Burnett as his wife...who has died in the chair covered in cob webs (waiting for him to finish!)..their kids are married and grown with kids of their own..but he's totally forgotten them...because he's still concentrating on making his shirt!

I'm sorry...I can't stop laughing picturing/imagining this!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

love2knowhow said:


> Me neither! But God Bless those that do!
> 
> Omg...LOL...Why am I suddenly seeing a hilarious *Carol Burnett "Cats In The Cradle" *skit in my head of Tim Conway starting a shirt project as a young, married man...and not finishing until _*60*_ years later! I can see Carol Burnett as his wife...who has died in the chair covered in cob webs (waiting for him to finish!)..their kids are married and grown with kids of their own..but he's totally forgotten them...because he's still concentrating on making his shirt!
> 
> I'm sorry...I can't stop laughing picturing/imagining this!


hahahhah Thanks for the laugh


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

That came out beautifully!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

rhinestonelady said:


> That came out beautifully!


Thanks so much!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

love2knowhow said:


> Me neither! But God Bless those that do!
> 
> Omg...LOL...Why am I suddenly seeing a hilarious *Carol Burnett "Cats In The Cradle" *skit in my head of Tim Conway starting a shirt project as a young, married man...and not finishing until _*60*_ years later! I can see Carol Burnett as his wife...who has died in the chair covered in cob webs (waiting for him to finish!)..their kids are married and grown with kids of their own..but he's totally forgotten them...because he's still concentrating on making his shirt!
> 
> I'm sorry...I can't stop laughing picturing/imagining this!


lmao...That would sooooo be me!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I get the feel of "hand setting" my stones when I design in my software program. It is little cirlces and I arrange them just the way I like them!
What are you going to do if you get an order for 20 shirts? if you had your templates, you could whip that order right out. I can design, cut templates,make the transfers and press on the shirts in one day.
I got a 15" knk cutter that came with acs studio rhinestone software.$599.Great easy videos to teach me the software and excellent customer service.I purchased though SandyMcc (forum member)*GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE*
I havent had any problems with my cutter and its long paid for itself.I also bought a 15 x 15 sunie heat press $249 no problems ,its long paid for itself.
Youll also need template material (hartco 425) its around 92 bucks for a 15"x45 ft roll.then youll need transfer tape,around 40 bucks a roll.
youll also need foam backing board,u line brush,tweezers,exacto knife.You can still do the handsetting in your free time!there are alot of posts here that will really help you if you wanna try!


----------



## msBee69 (Dec 26, 2011)

What stones are u using for that shirt..they look very sparkly..beaautiul job!
Im just curious...how much would u charge for that shirt with the time & materials used..


----------

